# Whom else beside Sir Vape has stock of the Smok Alien al85



## Tockit (9/3/17)

Hey Guys,

As the title says, whom else has stock of the AL85


----------



## Maxxis (9/3/17)

Stock will be on the site from tomorrow morning. 
Just waiting for a man in a van to deliver


----------



## Frostbite (9/3/17)

Atomix has!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit (9/3/17)

Thanks for the responses Guys, Found one and placed order already. Thanks


----------

